# More downgrades to Diamond Loyalty Benefits



## DRIless (May 24, 2019)

> *Available only at Diamond Resorts managed destinations on The Club reservations. Presidential Suites at Ka‘anapali Beach Club or The Point at Poipu in Hawaii, the Penthouses at Cabo Azul Resort in Mexico, or any cruise booking are ineligible.* Upgrades are not available on discounted reservations*. One upgraded accommodation level per reservation is permitted. The upgrade fee is non-refundable  and non-transferable.



The fine print above has been in the Club documents for awhile but they've just implemented programming changes online that preclude you from getting a Loyalty Upgrade to next larger size unit, only one level, if the booking has already been discounted because of special offers, under 60 day (weekly), or under 30 day (nightly) windows.


----------



## awa (May 24, 2019)

Are you kidding me? I’m so sick of this company. We are about ready to abandon our platinum membership. Just one disappointment after another. There’s nothing good left.


----------



## DRIless (May 29, 2019)

Went to book Scottsdale in January, they are manipulating inventory to make it impossible to upgrade at one of the resorts where there are still upgrades  ....  Resort has Studio/4, 1BR/4, 2BR/8 and 2BRLO/8.  Only Studio/4 and 2BRLO/8 are available so no upgrades. to a 1BR or to a 2BR .... At Wyndham if a 2BRLO was showing available the individual units, 1BRs or Studios that make up the lock off would also show available.


----------



## awa (May 29, 2019)

I was told by one liar—I mean salesperson—that when you see a large unit available on the website you can call and they’ll charge the points of the unit below plus the upgrade fee, even if the smaller unit isn’t currently available. I haven’t yet had the occasion to try it, though. I considered that the only useful piece of information received from a 2.5 hour update.  Maybe moot anyway.


----------



## DRIless (May 29, 2019)

awa said:


> I was told by one liar—I mean salesperson—that when you see a large unit available on the website you can call and they’ll charge the points of the unit below plus the upgrade fee, even if the smaller unit isn’t currently available. I haven’t yet had the occasion to try it, though. I considered that the only useful piece of information received from a 2.5 hour update.  Maybe moot anyway.


Never ever found this to be true, but it could be.  I have had a Platinum CSR massage points for me before, can't remember the exact circumstances.


----------

